# Ram breeding pregnant ewes?



## Mysheepherd (Jan 7, 2021)

I have 5 ewe lambs and one ram. The ewes were born end of February 2020 and the ram end of January 2020. The ram went in with the ewes on October 13, 2020. After 2 heat cycles it appeared all of the ewes were bred as they didn't go back into heat. I left the ram in with the ewes so that he wouldn't get lonely but yesterday, I noticed that 2 of the ewes have marks on their backs again. After about 9-10 weeks of no signs of heat and no interest from the ram, it looks like he was trying to breed them again. Could the ewes not be pregnant afterall or is the ram just fooling around and not thinking straight?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 10, 2021)

What breed are they? Many breeds are seasonal and won't breed this time of year anyways.  That said, if they're hair sheep like Katahdins, it's possible that they didn't take the first time.

It's also possible that you used an antibiotic or wormer that temporarily sterilized your ewes and/or ram.

Or, they could be bred but your ram could be particularly young and excitable and not care. You can check to see if any of the ewes have bothered to actually stand still and flirt with him, or if he is mounting them while they are trying to run away.

Good luck, it's always hard to tell with first timers as well!


----------



## Mysheepherd (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you for your response!
The ewes are Rideau/Charolais crosses and the ram is a Suffolk cross. None of them recieved any atibiotic or dewormer that I of. The ram is a first-timer so he could just be excitable and not care.


----------



## secuono (Jan 10, 2021)

Young rams are very hyper & over enthusiastic about their newly discovered ability. Raunchy little demons.
I'd bet on that, unless you see the ewes stand for him, seek him out, flirt with him. 
Though, young ewes don't always take when biologically they should be able to. 
You can get blood tests or wait it out. Lambs will arrive soon, if the first breeding took.


----------

